# Mathews Z7 Extreme



## QuackWhacker65 (Oct 30, 2009)

had the basic z7 last year absolutly loved it best bow ive shot smooth drawing smooth shooting no hand shock or vibration got the xtreme now and love it got it because of the shorter axel to axel love them both both shoot about the same IMO


----------



## Pheasent Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

I have this bow and I love it.26'' draw 50 to 60 lbs limbs at 60lbs all black with green highlights ,mathews drop away and shooting for now 2213s, 4in feathers great groups at 20 inside.


----------



## littlejohn78 (Mar 1, 2010)

*New z7*

I think the new Z7 is hands down way better than last years and I will tell you why. I know of three people personally that got the Z7 last year and had to send back to mathews with issues regaurding tuning 2 had new risers the other a warped cam anyway that being said with the addition of as I like to call it the "PORKCHOP" on the end of each riser, if you have seen one you know what I mean, I feel this has sturdied up the riser and the few people I know that have the new one are loving it and no tuning issues at all. This bow is also extremely quiet and smooth. I love the new Z7 and I am a bowtech guy great bow great price.


----------



## Dogmann (Sep 23, 2010)

Does the 2011 model have a thiner grip?


----------



## tazz413 (Jun 25, 2006)

I bought the Z7 Extreme one month ago. I love it. I shot 7 bows that day side by side and hands down this bow was the best for me. very smooth. If you are looking to buy one, shoot it first, I know you will love it. 

Good luck


----------



## Pikeslayer (Aug 1, 2010)

I shot the Z7 extreme tactical a couple of days ago. Fantastic bow, dead in the hands, really quite and really smooth draw. The Z7 is a amazing bow, I just don't care for the way it looks, but other than that, great bow and you can't go wrong with one.


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

I love my 2010 Z7 but I do want to try out the new models but prolly wont ever have one.


----------



## mpshooter73 (Mar 23, 2011)

I shot the Z7 Extreme about a week ago. Bear in mind I have very little experience. That was the first compount bow I had ever shot. Since then I have shot 5 other bows and none of them stack up. Its incredibly smooth and as someone above said "dead in the hand". My budget didnt allow for that kind of price tag but If I had the money it wouldnt have been a question.


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

Shot one and now I think I will go back and buy it. Sweetest bow I ever shot.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I bought one a month ago. I bought it to be a treestand/ground blind hunting bow. With the short ATA, its great for manuverability. It is smooth and pretty quick for a single cam bow. The only negative I can think of is long shots are tough with the bow. With the 28" ATA, I have a hard time grouping tight past 50 yards.


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

i shot the extreme to, fantastic bow... i love the tactical to tho haha :shade:


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

shot one and then i ordered one. sizzling smooth.


----------



## badas93tsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought one as well, just waiting for my Black Gold sights to come in before I pick it up. Have you guys had luck with them out of the box? Or are you adding aftermarket goodies to make them shoot at their best.


----------

